# MAC Pro/C-Shock haul



## raquel13 (Jun 8, 2007)

Steel Blue, Electric Coral, Chartreuse, Old Gold, Vanilla
Acid Orange, Reflects Pearl, 3D Gold, Clear Sky Blue
Romping, Fab & Flashy, Going Bananas, Eyepopping
Wondergrass, Big T, Bang on Blue
Red Violet, Teal Blue, Cobalt, Saturnal
Prussian
Dark Flower


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 8, 2007)

oh my, what a fantastic haul!! how did you get the c-shock so early??? those e/s look fab, i gotta get all of them, yay!


----------



## landonsmother (Jun 8, 2007)

WOW!  how did you get c shock??????  i'm so jealous!


----------



## juli (Jun 8, 2007)

love the haul! so pretty e/s.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 8, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W! 
What a haul! Enjoy!​


----------



## n_c (Jun 8, 2007)

It all looks so pretty...lol...enjoy!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 8, 2007)

What a great haul! I'm drooling looking at those pictures...


----------



## triccc (Jun 8, 2007)

that is the best haul i have ever seen!  i wish i saw you coming out of the pro store so i could have mugged you! haha


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome haul! Can't wait to pick up my cshock stuff. Enjoy


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 8, 2007)

AWESOME HAUL! I'm soooo jealous of c-shock! Also, if you could let me know how acid orange compares to firespot (if you have it) that would be great! I've been thinking about getting acid orange for a while now!
enjoy your goodies!


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 8, 2007)

AWESOME HAUL!!!

enjoyyy!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 8, 2007)

oh my god! Soooo bright and colourful!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 8, 2007)

amazing haul


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 8, 2007)

girl that is an awesome haul!  congrats on getting c-shock early


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 8, 2007)

I. Am. Jealous. Enjoy your goodies.  The wait til next Tues will kill me!


----------



## cosmo_girl (Jun 10, 2007)

That ALL looks so HOT! I cant wait to get my C-Shock! Great Haul!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 10, 2007)

oooh. im in love with you haul! its amazing!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow. I'll be looking for some of those swatches on your site! Great haul and oh so jealous!


----------



## love_and_hate (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi.
I'm jealous.
That is all.
(lol great haul, btw)


----------



## Ernie (Jun 13, 2007)

Great stufff, it's hard to walk out of a pro store without leaving a good chunk of $$$$$ behind! Enjoy.


----------



## Malice (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome!!!

I can't wait to get some C-Shocks!!!


----------



## ellesea (Jun 13, 2007)

holy cow! what an amazing haul!!


----------



## Taj (Jun 13, 2007)

You got all the bright ones ! come show us your colours ! ! !


----------

